# What pulley do i need to go from MS non ac to PS and AC



## 68 GOAT (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a 68 GTO but its a 64-67 engine ( I think) I am upgrading from manual steering to PS and at some point i will be adding AC. I looked through many forums trying to find a fix to my pulley problem. 

Currently I have a 2 groove crank and 1 groove WP pulley and 8 bolt waterpump and 6 bolt crank pulley. 
I bought a 1 groove pulley to fit behind the crank pulley, I believe it is an AC pulley, but nothing I have is lining up.

I need some help finding the right pulleys without going through companies like March and spending $2500

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There are two different pulley sets A/C and non A/C. The difference is the diameter of the pulleys. The AC set has a smaller water pump pulley and larger crankshaft pulley to rotate the WP faster for cooling purposes.

if you are planning to add an aftermarket A/C it will designate what pulley to use for the compressor so no need to worry about that at the present time.


----------

